
Why Didn't Sears Adapt? - Austin_Conlon
https://www.quora.com/Why-didnt-Sears-adapt?share=1
======
PaulHoule
Sears was badly run.

At my local Sears auto center I had trudged through the snow for 1.5 miles
from work at 7 pm in the dark (close to solstice) to retrieve my car.

The clerk argued with me for about 20 minutes about how much to bill me. I was
buying 4 tires that were $70 a piece and he just wanted to charge me $70. I
walked out with four tires for the price of one because I wanted to go home
rather than wait for the store manager and beg the store manager to make me
pay another $210.

Sears also has the distinction of being the only company that has denied me
credit. At the time they were soliciting credit card sign-ups on a college
campus, then they turned me down because I lived in student housing.

